# I bought a new Kindle Paperwhite today (8/14/2014). Surprised.



## sseverus (Aug 15, 2014)

I purchased a Kindle Paperwhite Wi-Fi with special offers ($119) today at Best Buy. I successfully set it up and downloaded a few books. I then checked Device Info and was surprised to see it had 3,128 MB of memory. I thought PW's had 2GBs. I then noticed there were no ads. Just regular wallpaper. I accessed my Manage Your Devices page and sure enough my new PW was unsubscribed from Special Offers. According to the Mobileread Wiki page PW's with my serial number (9017) have been spotted in Europe and Canada. I live in Michigan. Pretty strange!


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

How lucky for you! 

I can think of at least two 'explanations':
1) the PW2 wifi model with 2GB is no longer in production because the PW3 is about to come out. They have a lot of 4GB wifi models sitting around that they were unable to sell in Japan, so they are backfilling with those.
2) this is the only 'new' PW we will see this year. Just a slight hardware spec bump.


----------



## Drewbo (Aug 16, 2014)

Same experience with the PW2 that I received from Amazon last week.

_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## sseverus (Aug 15, 2014)

Just found this story on Goodreader

Amazon Quietly Doubles Storage from 2GB to 4GB on Paperwhite 2

http://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/amazon-quietly-doubles-storage-from-2gb-to-4gb-on-paperwhite-2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well this has been a feature requested by several members for new Paperwhites...thanks for posting!

EDIT: Looks like the PW sold in Japan has had 4GB since last year...perhaps they're using that stock here, too.
http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=TxBZM5K8PSBQE4

Betsy


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

In general, how many books will 2GB hold? My PW2 has 226 books, 4 samples and 2 dictionaries on it and I have 961 MB of space left. Does that mean my PW2 will hold less than 500 books?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When I look at my original purchase, from last fall, the specs say: *On-Device Storage* Holds over 1,000 books

I'm pretty sure it used to give an effective GB number because I looked once before.

The current page says the same thing.

The page for the basic kindle has the same thing: Holds over 1,000 books.

Funny thing: when I go directly to the current page, it does NOT say that I've already bought one, but there's a link to the current product page. But I can't see where they're at all different.

When I look at my device info, I have just over 1,000 MB free. I have 150-160 books/documents on the device in 3 collections -- most are uncollected.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

OK. I figure "1000 books" is just a general number and depends on the size of the books, but none of my books are particularly large (I don't think) and somehow just expected more. Not that I'll ever need 1000 books on my Kindle.

It's the same when I go to the Paperwhite page on Amazon. Usually I will get a message to the effect of .."update. You purchased this item on.." and gives the date that I purchased my PW2. That doesn't appear now. Wonder why?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

derek alvah said:


> OK. I figure "1000 books" is just a general number and depends on the size of the books, but none of my books are particularly large (I don't think) and somehow just expected more. Not that I'll ever need 1000 books on my Kindle.
> 
> It's the same when I go to the Paperwhite page on Amazon. Usually I will get a message to the effect of .."update. You purchased this item on.." and gives the date that I purchased my PW2. That doesn't appear now. Wonder why?


If you go to your orders, and click through from there, you'll get to a page that does say you purchased it. To me, that makes it clear that the Zon considers what they're selling now to be NOT THE SAME as what I bought last September. I first noticed the lack of 'you purchased this' notice maybe 3 months ago. . . . . but at the time, it didn't register as a major thing.

ALSO, maybe a month and a half ago, having this similar conversation, when I went to the page where *I* bought it, there was definitely something that said how many GB there were for books. I think it was something like 1.7? I'll have to see if I can find that old post.

I'd say there's definitely been a change -- as the article linked above suggests -- but they're not making a big deal out of it.

edit: yes here's my previous post http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,191216.msg2699734.html#msg2699734 Not as long ago as I thought. 



Ann in Arlington said:


> The only one available for current sale on the US site specifies
> 
> *On-Device Storage* Holds over 1,000 books
> 
> ...


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Other items I've purchased still show the message, just the Kindle PW doesn't. I know it's not a big deal, but I guess the conspiracy theory part of me was hoping it was a secret clue meaning they may be getting ready to release a new Kindle.  (Sad right?)

Literally since my first post in this thread the Amazon home page has changed for me. Top left where the "Departments" dropdown box was, there are now separate dropdown boxes to the right of "Departments" for "Fire and Kindle" and further to the right another separate one for "Prime".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, the Paperwhite being sold now has a new ASIN:
B00JG8GOWU



The ASIN when I purchased it is B00AWH595M. You do, as Ann said, go to a page for that ASIN if you click through from "Your Orders" but it's not active--I can't link to it using Link-maker, for example.

Interesting....

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I read about this bump in storage before coming here, so I went to my PW2 page on amazon last night. I saw that they no longer listed how many GB's were on the kindle. I didn't even noticed that the info. at the top of the page that I had purchased this, was not there, so I just went to amazon to check. It's not there. No wonder amazon is quiet. I paid the same price, but only got a 2 GB kindle. Now, for the same price, people are getting  4 GB's. I'm happy that amazon is giving 4GB, but at the same time, I want 4 GB. I have lots of recipe books & other books with images that take up more storage. I have to contantly delete books off of my PW 1 & 2 to increase my storage. I'm now trying to write down my samples on paper & them delete them to make more room.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> I read about this bump in storage before coming here, so I went to my PW2 page on amazon last night. I saw that they no longer listed how many GB's were on the kindle. I didn't even noticed that the info. at the top of the page that I had purchased this, was not there, so I just went to amazon to check. It's not there. No wonder amazon is quiet. I paid the same price, but only got a 2 GB kindle. Now, for the same price, people are getting 4 GB's. I'm happy that amazon is giving 4GB, but at the same time, I want 4 GB. I have lots of recipe books & other books with images that take up more storage. I have to contantly delete books off of my PW 1 & 2 to increase my storage. I'm now trying to write down my samples on paper & them delete them to make more room.


I'd be more annoyed if they took something away from me. But they didn't. Really, changing it to 4GB without changing the price is no different to lowering the price. And, I don't know when they switched it -- as we've been saying it wasn't 'announced' -- but I bet if you bought a kindle in the last month that has only 2GB, you could contact them and they'd replace it with a 4GB one without any trouble for free. Or just buy one of the 4G models -- as we often say "a back up kindle is a good thing!"  (Though for cookbooks, I'd go with a Fire to get the color.  )

As to samples . . . . I'm not sure what your concern is? Are you trying to keep a list of what you've sampled and whether or not you are going to buy it? You can do that ON Amazon via a wish list. You can have more than just the main one and they'll make it easy to keep track of what you've looked it.

For me, if I get a sample -- which I admit isn't very often -- once I read it I decide right away if I'm going to get the book. If not, the sample goes. If I want the book, I usually buy it right then and there. If I felt like I didn't have room to store samples, I'd just put 'em on a wish list. Though I think you can also put samples on your 'cloud reader' or one of the apps, so that would be a place to keep track as well.

I suppose if I read a sample and don't like it and delete it, there's a risk, not having kept track, of getting the book at a later time when I'd already decided I didn't want it. But if I read the sample again I'll either know, again, that I don't want it, or I'll think I've read the whole book and not get it on that basis. Which, by the way, is why I don't sample much. As soon as I've read the opening bits, my brain's going to store that and whether I go on or not, every time I pick up that book, my brain will think I've already read it. I find it disorienting so I don't do the sampling and then I don't have the problem.


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

sseverus said:


> Just found this story on Goodreader
> 
> Amazon Quietly Doubles Storage from 2GB to 4GB on Paperwhite 2
> 
> http://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/amazon-quietly-doubles-storage-from-2gb-to-4gb-on-paperwhite-2


Well, that would be great if the storage doubles. I hope so


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

alicepattinson said:


> Well, that would be great if the storage doubles. I hope so


It already has.

Folks who've purchased recently are reporting more storage when they check it via device settings.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

I wonder if this means that there's not going to be a fully new model this fall.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kat S said:


> I wonder if this means that there's not going to be a fully new model this fall.


Or, it could mean that they have a lot of the Japanese 4GB models left (see link in my prior post) and they're trying to get rid of all of them before releasing a new, universal model.



Betsy


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

tsemple said:


> ...because the PW3 is about to come out...


Evidence?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Evidence?


EP, if you read the complete post, tsemple is speculating based on the OP's purchase of a PW with 4GB storage, not stating it as a fact... It's a possible reason that 4GB PWs are being sold here. No other evidence is needed. I posted similar speculation in reply #17. 



sseverus said:


> I purchased a Kindle Paperwhite Wi-Fi with special offers ($119) today at Best Buy. I successfully set it up and downloaded a few books. I then checked Device Info and was surprised to see it had 3,128 MB of memory.





tsemple said:


> How lucky for you!
> 
> *I can think of at least two 'explanations':*
> 1) the PW2 wifi model with 2GB is no longer in production because the PW3 is about to come out. They have a lot of 4GB wifi models sitting around that they were unable to sell in Japan, so they are backfilling with those.
> 2) this is the only 'new' PW we will see this year. Just a slight hardware spec bump.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Ann, you gave some great advice. Yes, I really do want 4GB, but I prefer not to spend over $100 on a 2nd PW2, when I already have one. Yes, I did think of getting a 2nd PW2, but I'm not. I also use my PW1. I'm waiting to see if Amazon comes out with a new kindle. Cookbooks - that's true. It would look better on the Fire. ***Samples - I used to listen to samples on my Kindle Touch once a week to see if there any that I wasn't interested in. Then, write down the ones I wanted to read whenever. The sound stopped working on the Touch, so stopped listening to the samples. so now, I only read samples sometimes. I am thinking that you have a better plan for samples. I often will download a sample on my device, when I hear of a book, instead of writing it down. When the collection problem happened, well you know, I'm still working on both PW's to resolve it. I'm writing down all the samples, many...many of them that are in a collection. Then, deleting them. Then, I am going to delete the collection. I've never used wishlist, but that is a good idea. I can see now after what you said, that I wasted my time listening to most of all the samples in the past, when I was not going to buy the books right away, especially since I rarely disliked the writing enough to delete the samples. Thanks again for that thoughtful response


----------



## dianasg (Jan 8, 2010)

This is awesome. I've wanted a Paperwhite for a while, and the only thing holding me back was the 2GB rather than the 4GB (I keep a ton of books on my KK). Between this and the pay-in-installments thing, I think it's time to bite the bullet!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here ya go:

Kindle PW


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

I've really started wanting one of these over the last month or so. The only thing that's holding me back is worry that I won't use it enough to justify buying it. I already have a nice big tablet I can read books on, but I guess I'm turning into an old fogey because I very much prefer holding paper in my hands. Plus, when you're laying in bed reading, a big tablet held up in the air gets heavy _fast_.


----------



## dianasg (Jan 8, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> Kindle PW


It came in the mail today, and sure enough: 4 GB of storage. Yay! I usually read on my iPad mini, but I love the PW so far. The touch screen is a lot more responsive than I thought it'd be, and eInk is always easier on the eyes. Now I just need to find an unsuspecting family member to foist my KK upon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DianaGabriel said:


> It came in the mail today, and sure enough: 4 GB of storage. Yay! I usually read on my iPad mini, but I love the PW so far. The touch screen is a lot more responsive than I thought it'd be, and eInk is always easier on the eyes. Now I just need to find an unsuspecting family member to foist my KK upon.


Or . . . . . just keep it as a back up . . . . . or for when you want to loan a book to a friend. It's never bad to have a spare kindle.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, as a backup. Tragically occasionally "things" happen.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,193692.0.html


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

> I've really started wanting one of these over the last month or so. The only thing that's holding me back is worry that I won't use it enough to justify buying it. I already have a nice big tablet I can read books on, but I guess I'm turning into an old fogey because I very much prefer holding paper in my hands. Plus, when you're laying in bed reading, a big tablet held up in the air gets heavy fast.


Just to kick in. One of the big reasons I love my PW is that it feels like a book. Part of that is the screen, but a big part is I usually read laying down and yeah, trying to read a tablet that way feels like I'm doing some kind of exercise.


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

I just got my PW today. Not new to Kindle at all though. I had one of the first ones that came out back in '09 and then bought a Fire when it first came out. The company I worked for gave me an iPad in 2011 and let me keep it when I retired. I have been using that for all of my kindle reading. I bought the wife a Kindle HDX last Christmas. Anyway, I was getting tired of using the iPad to read, it size and weight being a bit of a bother. So finally broke down and am now back to using a dedicated e-reader. I'm impressed by the lightweight, the long life battery  and its perfect size for reading. the back light is a nice touch too. All of my books from previous kindles loaded onto the new Paper White so the first thing I did was to organize them by setting up collections. Really a must do otherwise it is really hard to find a particular book. Fortunately it is really easy to do on the PW
.


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much right after I posted that I've been wanting a PaperWhite on Friday, I went and bought one with overnight delivery, and love it. I'm already on my third book on it.


----------

